# [SOLVED] Samsung Syncmaster 2023MW issue



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi,

I recently got back an old monitor of mine from a friend (a Samsung Syncmaster 2032MW) and decided to stick it on my desktop for a second display. I've had this exact same configuration before and had it working fine so am a bit lost as to where I've gone wrong.

I've got my primary display on mini HDMI(PC)->HDMI(Display) (via my AVR) and have connected this second display with DVI(PC)->HDMI(Display). The odd thing here is that this monitor has a native resolution of 1680 x 1050 yet both Windows' display properties and nVidia's configuration utility insist the native resolution is 1920 x 1080.

So far not a real problem though, right- just tell Windows the actual correct resolution and all is fine. I do this however the monitor still insists on running at 1920 x 1080 (as indicated by both its OSD and by the simple fact that the display looks terrible and areas are hidden beyond the screen's displayable area).

It seems with any resolution I set the display to it still insists on displaying at 1920 x 1080 (which is an unsupported resolution for the display anyway- it's 16:10!).

Any help in resolving the issue would be great.

Tested PC: Windows 8 Pro x64, ASUS GTX 560TI.
Steps so far: I've already swapped the cables, sticking the DVI->HDMI into my primary display and the mini HDMI->HDMI into the Samsung display and the error still occurs on the Samsung display only, thus ruling out the cables. Also tried both available DVI ports on my graphics card.
Next Step: Try with another PC. Will try HDMI->HDMI from another device (as that's all I can do). This will be another Windows 8 Pro x64 device.
Why Not try VGA?: I did originally attempt connecting a DVI->VGA adapter to my PC then running a VGA cable from there to the display however got nothing. I suspect my PC's DVI's are outputting a digital signal incompatible with VGA. I do not have any native VGA devices to test.

Again sincere thanks to anyone reading this far. I'd love to get this working again. Also unsure if this should be posted as a driver issue. I opted not to as the display should display correctly without specific drivers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Samsung Syncmaster 2023MW issue*

How is the monitor recognized by Windows? If it's as a "generic plug and play" monitor, try installing the monitor drivers. 

> 2032MW - DOWNLOADS | SUPPORT | SAMSUNG

I will also point out that it's listed as a TV, not a monitor. In addition, you are using the HDMI input. While it shouldn't matter, 1680x1050 is not a valid TV spec resolution and often isn't supported as in input on TV's.

If you are changing the resolution on the PC, and the monitor/TV is still displaying at 1920x1080, then it's the TV that is upscaling the input. Which means it's a TV configuration issue.

Check the User Manual for supported input resolutions and configuration options.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Samsung Syncmaster 2023MW issue*

While the display does contain a TV tuner and ample inputs it was marketed and sold primarily as a monitor (when I bought it at least), not that it matters. 

I do have it running with the correct drivers as indicated.

Upon further reading of the manual it seems that Samsung differentiate between "PC / DVI Mode" and the rest of the inputs, therefore leading me to assume that all inputs other than VGA and DVI are treated as general consumer video products and are therefore automatically upscaled for whatever reason. I still find the upscaling to 1920x1080 to be odd given the maximum resolution of the display being 1680 x 1050.

My best guess would be that the only way to disable the upscaling is to grab a DVI->DVI cable and use the DVI input on the display. Shame really, as I don't have one lying around.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Samsung Syncmaster 2023MW issue*

To add resolve for anyone browsing this in the future. I have resolved the upscaling issue by switching to DVI. It seems only DVI and VGA are not unsampled automatically by this set. Thanks Dogg for your help!


----------

